# idk how to root my EVO 4G



## jennsterrr (Aug 16, 2011)

Can someone help me?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

What android version are you on? 2.2 or 2.3?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're on Gingerbread (Android 2.3.3, software version 4.22.651.2 or 4.24.651.1):
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Revolutionary

If you're on Eclair or Froyo (Android 2.1-2.2.2):
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/UnrEVOked

Enjoy!


----------



## buckaroo34me (Nov 16, 2011)

Google simpleroot2. Download it and run it. 3 simple steps and you are rooted and can apply whatever rom you wish.


----------



## khmerfunan (Dec 12, 2011)

does this work on evo design?


----------

